# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Snails for planted tank



## PottedLiz (Nov 17, 2004)

What sort of snails work with plants? I've discovered Maylasian Trumpet Snails (literally true they hitchhiked a ride into the tank) but would like to know if there are other smallish, ornamental snails that would work. 

Liz


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I like my ramshorn snails. I also have pond snails as well, and don't see any plant damage from them either. If you're looking for larger snails, Pomacea bridgesii would work.
Here's a good summary of the various types of snails


----------



## imported_MissMinerva (Sep 24, 2004)

I just took my ramshorn snails out of my tanks. I actually watched them destroy some plants. I don't know if they prefer some plants to others but, they were happily munching on giant hygro and vals. One was at the base of a val plant and I just watched for a while and pretty soon the entire leaf floated up to the top of the tank.

I have a hard enough time keeping plants alive. Don't need help from snails!







I do have a ton of MTS and they are fine with plants.

Jan


----------



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

Was the leaf the snail was munching on damaged in any fashion? Ramshorns eat plants that are dieing. If the leaf was damaged even a little then the snail was not destroying the leaf but helping to keep your tank clean.


----------



## imported_MissMinerva (Sep 24, 2004)

O.K. Now I've got it figured out! I have the Columbian Giant Ramshorns!







And from what I've just found out, you definitely don't want these guys in a planted tank. Ya learn something new everyday, don't ya?!?!


----------



## PottedLiz (Nov 17, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Here's a good http://www.aquamaniacs.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4582


Wow, that is a great link. Thanks, Betty!

Liz


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

That is a nice link. Ditto on the thanks to Betty.

I've had lots of ramshorn over time and had never seen any plant destruction. Glad I've never happened upon one of those Columbian Giants!


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## OwenG (Jul 1, 2004)

I never realized snails were an option with a planted tank.







Ramshorn and pond snails seem to breed just like those little mogwai creatures from the movie Gremlins (e.g., just get my plant wet and !poof! theres little snails popping up everywhere).

I think (IMHO) that the real question you should have posted is, "What kind of snails accessorize well with the ramshorn and pond snail I already have?".

Sorry for the humor.
-OwenG


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

*laugh*
I've read some accounts of MTS eating ramshorn and pond snail eggs.


----------



## OwenG (Jul 1, 2004)

I'd have to concur that MTS eat the pond snail eggs, though only from circumstantial evidence. I keep MTS in my tanks and as their population grows, the number of pond snails drops dramatically. Is there anything that eats ramshorn eggs?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Many fish will eat snails.


----------



## mrmag (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyone have any knowledge if pond snails eat plant roots? I have seen them eat roots in the water column of stem plants and would like to know if they would do something similiar to substrate roots.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow, the population dynamics in my planted tank (with snails) now totally makes sense...... the first few months, the pondsnails seemed to be taking over. I started with one noticable MTS and perhaps a youngster or two that hitchhiked in..... at about the 6 month point, the pondsnail population had plummeted, but the MTS were really evident, especially at night if I looked in - a whole army rose from the substrate onto the glass - Yikers!

It never occured to me that the MTS were eating the pond snail eggs. I'm about to add a couple of Brigsii - we'll see what happens next!
-Jane


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh, and in my little 10 gal planted tank, I've found that the loaches (which are known for snail eating) made quick work of the few pond snails I put in, but the MTS and mini Ramshorn snails, both of which are "trapdoor" snails (ie, they close up) have managed to survive.


----------



## yalej (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm kind of tired of all my snails. I purchased a few clown loaches that I hope will take care of the problem over time, plus they add some nice color to the tank.

Dennis


----------



## MyraVan (Feb 13, 2005)

In addition to apple snails (Pomacea bridgesii to be exact) nerite snails are very good for planted tanks. They don't touch plants at all, but spend all their time crawling around things eating algae. You can see a variety of them near the bottom of this page:
http://www.snailshop.co.uk/html/snails.html
The "Tiger Abalone Snail" in also a nerite.

I currently have a couple fairly ordinary zebra nerites, which look like the tiger nerites, except with sort of toothy stripes, and I have ordered one of those pretty red ones!


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

oooooh,

I've seen those nerite varieties online...... but they only ship to UK locations. I'm very envious that you can get these nerites!

I've seen the "Virgin Nerite" offered for saltwater tanks from online retailers (with US delivery). I've also seen them offered as freshwater-to-saltwater, so I'm wondering if the ones offered for saltwater could be transitioned over to fresh?

What do you all think?


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Jane, Last time I checked AZGardens.com offered nerite snails for US shipping. Do they eat BBA?


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

They don`t eat bba.


----------



## MyraVan (Feb 13, 2005)

> I've seen the "Virgin Nerite" offered for saltwater tanks from online retailers (with US delivery). I've also seen them offered as freshwater-to-saltwater, so I'm wondering if the ones offered for saltwater could be transitioned over to fresh?


Someone at applesnails.net has tried this, and the success rate (snails that lived through the saltwater to freshwater transition) was very low.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks MyraVan,

too bad about the mortality with transitioning, I was getting my hopes up. I don't want to torture the poor little things though, so I guess that's out. 

The ones that AZ aquatics offers are "olive" nerites. Theirs originate in brackish conditions, and have been transitioned to fresh water, but will not breed unless returned to brackish water. The lovely ones that some UK folks have access to have very pretty shells, even ones with a wine red with black spots and brown/yellow tiger stripes. Some of the earlier posts have links to UK websites that list them *wistful sigh*.


----------



## imported_chrisP (Jul 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by PottedLiz:
> What sort of snails work with plants? I've discovered Maylasian Trumpet Snails...
> Liz


Where can I get some of these?


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

ChrisP,

I just went to a local aquarium maintenance business/fish and plant store where they gave me 2 from their tanks. I now have hundreds(?) from those 2 originals one year later.

An aquarium society would be a good place too.


----------



## Dave P (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi ChrisP,

Despite the the fancy name, these can be found at most LFS. Some stores will even give you a few free of charge because they have so many of them.

Often, a sales person is not familiar with the name, "Malaysian Trumpet Snail". However, when you explain that these snails have shells shaped like ice cream cones or cornucopia, you'll more than likely achieve an "AH-HA!" moment.

Dave


----------



## SongCloud (Aug 30, 2005)

Dave P said:


> Hi ChrisP,
> 
> Despite the the fancy name, these can be found at most LFS. Some stores will even give you a few free of charge because they have so many of them.
> 
> ...


Agreed!!

I recently purchased another Indian Glass Fish from a PetSmart in the area. I saw a TON of MTS everywhere, and when I asked how much they were, I was told that they are nothing but a nuisance to them and that they usually end up crushing them against the glass for the fish to eat or just taking the out and throwing them on the floor!!  I quickly asked how much for a few of them and I wound up getting about 50 of them for no charge!! My advice is to just ask around at your LFS, be it independent or chain store and see what "nuisances" they have that they would love to get rid of!


----------

